# Dream Coach horse trailer



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

There was a Dream Coach 2 horse BP straight load by me for sale.
I went to look at it with a gf...
It was a aged trailer but had so many amenities trailers today charge for or not even offer.
That trailer had solid tight construction, nothing wiggled, jiggled or made noise hauling down the road.
No leaks of windows or overhead air vents.
Ramp springs were still very easy to lift a heavy padded ramp...
Mats were original and thick with a tread design on ramp and floor to reduce slippage chances in wet conditions.
The people selling took care of the trailer and it showed.
Trailer was a early/mid 80's model and nice, nice and more nice.
Fantastic height, good stall width and length all were a great fit for today's horse builds.
Needless to say, my friend bought the trailer and since then has probably put another 1000+ miles on it.


Absolutely go look...
If this is anything like what I saw...it might truly come home with you. 
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

horselovinguy said:


> There was a Dream Coach 2 horse BP straight load by me for sale.
> I went to look at it with a gf...
> It was a aged trailer but had so many amenities trailers today charge for or not even offer.
> That trailer had solid tight construction, nothing wiggled, jiggled or made noise hauling down the road.
> ...


What do you think of this?

https://www.nrstrailers.com/default...92&p=5&s=Date Added&d=D&fr=xPreOwnedInventory 

I could possibly talk them down on price or get a good trade on mine. I think I will call and see what they have to say about it..


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Only thing I don't like is the rear tack. I despise rear tacks. They make the load/unload area narrow and dark, a fractious horse has to be approached from the rear and can kick (local girl got numerous facial fractures when she walked in the rear of the trailer to get her horse out and the horse spooked and kicked-- with a wide rear opening, the horse can see you coming). If you take it out to haul a poor loader or young horse, then you have nowhere to put your saddles except the dressing room or bed of the truck.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

SilverMaple said:


> Only thing I don't like is the rear tack. I despise rear tacks. They make the load/unload area narrow and dark, a fractious horse has to be approached from the rear and can kick (local girl got numerous facial fractures when she walked in the rear of the trailer to get her horse out and the horse spooked and kicked-- with a wide rear opening, the horse can see you coming). If you take it out to haul a poor loader or young horse, then you have nowhere to put your saddles except the dressing room or bed of the truck.


The thing is I have the tack in the front now and if I make a semi living quarter in it, I will have to rearrange the tack anyway when I get to a camp. So, I still could do that if I had to remove the rear tack compartment or my horses just might be ok with it. I have loaded all three of them in a trailer like this with no issues so it should probably be ok.

Other than that, what did you think of the trailer?


----------



## txgirl (Jul 9, 2010)

I prefer a midtack but alas I opted for a bigger LQ area so I now have a rear tack! The trailer you posted is very nice, looks like the saddle rack swings out which is a plus.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

Dang! that is a nice looking trailer. I'd love to have the money for one like that so I could stop hauling my wall tent when I camp with horses locally. I would take out the rear tack and keep my saddles and tack in the living quarters because I can't stand rear tack setups, but other than that it looks really nice in the pictures anyway.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

LoriF said:


> The thing is I have the tack in the front now and if I make a semi living quarter in it, I will have to rearrange the tack anyway when I get to a camp. So, I still could do that if I had to remove the rear tack compartment or my horses just might be ok with it. I have loaded all three of them in a trailer like this with no issues so it should probably be ok.
> 
> Other than that, what did you think of the trailer?


It's very nice. If it's in your budget, I think it's worth going to look at.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Well, I'm driving over right now to take a look at it. I think this trailer would suit my needs better than what I have, but still love my trailer so we'll see. If I can make a good deal it just might be my next one.

I think I might pick up I might pick up some hay while I'm over there so it's not a wasted trip


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I went to see the trailer and it is nice enough but...... for what I would be gaining the hit that they would want me to take on the trade of my trailer was just too much. I could buy it outright and then sell mine but for the hassle I am not sure it's worth it. I kind of like my trailer better except for the room. I can make my weekender the way I like it for way less than the hit I would take on the trade.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

Sounds like you made the right call. No use taking a hit in money for little to no gain.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Just getting in from work to see what's up...
Good to look, good to know value of yours and realize that they low-ball so they then have large markup and profit made...name of the game.
I know you passed on this but a few things I did notice...
The ramp looks like a add-on with how far off the trailer back it sets. I called my friend and asked her how her ramp mat is attached...not like that it sounds..possible spot to catch a shoe or bruise a hoof {?}.

It is not as wide as the trailer which also tells me beware.
The ramp mat is not original equipment on this one...different pattern to the rubber, a possible tear where the ramp closes against the rear door closure mechanisms..
I do not like the small, flimsy appearing and cheaply constructed ramp closure that holds that ramp in place when traveling.

You have rear door entry but no rear door hold-backs on either side...
Another big one for me and can't tell if their there and not visible or missing...that is a huge no-no to me when a door can close or slam in a breeze when unloading...you just got landed on.

Otherwise, it looks clean and straight enough.
No noticeable bad but a thorough gone through is warranted on any trailer used.
You might just find something similar or the same privately owned that would be do-able and sell yours if you want ready-made and not a project.
They _are_ "pretty" trailers though...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Yes, the rubber mat on the ramp would've needed replacement and some of the rubber lining in the horse area needed fixing or replacement. All in all it was a decent trailer but not worth the trade to me.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

The other thing that I was not too keen about was that the shiny metal that you see on the lower portion of the sides of the trailer is not metal, it's some sort of skin or decal or something like that. Something that I could see coming off in time.


----------

